# Yo Yo Ma's New CD



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks/sounds promising.

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/Article/295605,cellist-yo-yo-ma-to-release-hip-hop-album.aspx


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Looks pretty terrible to be frank. Those lyrics were pretty bad, even for a satire.

I'm not big on satyrical music though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'm not big on satyrical music though.


 What is that--half-human/half-goat music?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My favorite is track 8.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I REALLY hope this is an April Fools joke.


----------

